# Where do you want OpenVZ.IO To Go Next?



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

So after our recent updates in Amsterdam, we've not told everyone yet but all clients in NL have free inbound traffic. Including clients on OpenVZ.IO (High RAM Packages).

We're working to keep this going for our new servers wherever we may go.

We will be using *own IPs* which we < should > be receiving direct from ARIN and BGP Session with our datacenter and our *own hardware*.

We have plans to launch OpenVZ.IO in *New York, NY* & *Los Angeles, CA,* following will include *free inbound traffic* as well.

And as always, *native IPv6* will be available in both locations.

What do you guys think of these 2 locations or do people want something else?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 26, 2013)

INIZ said:


> New York, NY & Los Angeles, CA,


 

Actual  New York?

I thought you were a European company?


Francisco


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Actual  New York?
> 
> I thought you were a European company?
> 
> Francisco


Yes, actually in NYC. We are a UK Limited company but I also have someone who is managing US side of things for me now and we're working on organising everything better.


----------



## peterw (Jul 26, 2013)

NYC,NY would be great! Chicago, IL too. Depends on your uplink - a lot of routings from NY are going through Chicago first and not through Washington.

France or Germany too.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 26, 2013)

NewZealnd and if possible, Middle East like Dubai or Doha.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> NewZealnd and if possible, Middle East like Dubai or Doha.


Did look at ASIA but IPs seem to be too hard to get, I know someone who does NZ VPSs but APNIC is meh


----------



## Lee (Jul 26, 2013)

How about some Xen or KVM offers rather than just trying to go into other locations?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> How about some Xen or KVM offers rather than just trying to go into other locations?


Maybe later, OpenVZ has been fine for us and clients haven't requested anything else when most things can be done perfectly on OVZ


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 26, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> How about some Xen or KVM offers rather than just trying to go into other locations?


You cant have a business called "openvz" and then offer something NOT openvz sheesh


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> You cant have a business called "openvz" and then offer something NOT openvz sheesh


That To!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're going to be in actual NYC with IPv6, I'd love to get a VPS from you. Something smaller though. The OpenVZ.io brand is great and all, but I have only two high end VPSes; mostly what I want is smaller machines. On a related note, are you going to be able to offer the same or similar price points in NYC as in other places? Stuff tends to be expensive there.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> If you're going to be in actual NYC with IPv6, I'd love to get a VPS from you. Something smaller though. The OpenVZ.io brand is great and all, but I have only two high end VPSes; mostly what I want is smaller machines. On a related note, are you going to be able to offer the same or similar price points in NYC as in other places? Stuff tends to be expensive there.


Well we will be doing the same prices as our current rate in NL for OpenVZ.io  ($6-7 for a 3GB)

May be we can do a 1/2GB Yearly specials but we've stopped doing any smaller ~128MB/64MB Yearly plans altogether to save IPs as they were basically not making much / anything


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 26, 2013)

INIZ said:


> May be we can do a 1/2GB Yearly specials but we've stopped doing any smaller ~128MB/64MB Yearly plans altogether to save IPs as they were basically not making much / anything


I'm not entirely sure if that's "one or two" or "half". I'm hoping it's the latter, as I like me a good 512MB VPS. It's the perfect size to guarantee that unless there was a huge traffic spike, a VPS could easily handle a full LAMP stack with no issues. If I were to get an NYC VPS from y'all, 512MB would be what I'd be looking for. I'd happily pay $40/year for a VPS like that in NYC proper.

P.S. Just noticed:



> We have and always will try our best to maintain nodes at enterprise level and stability and ensure abusers don't jump *abroad *giving you the best experience with our cheap and budget VPS range


----------



## Patrick (Jul 26, 2013)

'D. Strout said:


> We have and always will try our best to maintain nodes at enterprise level and stability and ensure abusers don't jump abroad giving you the best experience with our cheap and budget VPS range


Fixed, thanks!


----------



## Jade (Jul 26, 2013)

Why not go with a few locations in Florida, USA. Theres multiple good data centers with good pricing.


----------



## Lee (Jul 26, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> You cant have a business called "openvz" and then offer something NOT openvz sheesh


My sarcasm is too good for you people.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 26, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> My sarcasm is too good for you people.


Sarcasm on the internet is like winking on the phone.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> as I like me a good 512MB VPS. It's the perfect size


Second that. Your plans should start at 512 MB.

And of course OpenVZ.IO in *New York, NY *would be an instant buy.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 31, 2013)

INIZ said:


> We have plans to launch OpenVZ.IO in *New York, NY* & *Los Angeles, CA,* following will include *free inbound traffic* as well.


LA for Asian customers


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

+1 for New Zealand / Australiland


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> LA for Asian customers


You got it, will be coloing on OC3 Networks (Quadranet - asian optimised) very soon


----------



## mikho (Aug 1, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> You cant have a business called "openvz" and then offer something NOT openvz sheesh


Like GetKVM ?


----------

